# New to ff - my first day of Buserelin injections



## 1978bex (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi

This is my first post on a forum, my first IVF cycle and my first day of Buserelin injections.  All in all right now i'm feeling nervous, excited and very emotional when reading everyone's posts (or just when watching a toothpaste commercial for that matter ha ha).

I'm 35, dh is 39, and we have been trying to conceive for a few years now.  We started the tests a year or so ago now, but we just went through them slowly as we didn't really think there would be a problem, just thought it was taking long to happen as we were getting older.  My dh has a son , so we were quite surprised when his tests came back as low count, mobility and form.  We were refused funding as my dh has a son, the fact that he is now 19 turned out to be irrelevant, apparently him having a son benefits both of us, his age and the fact that I see him about once every couple of months just doesn't come into it! .

So anyway, after an emotional time of doubts, tests, decision making, and saving money, here we are now starting our first ICSI cycle.  I go through stages of feeling excited, positive and scared, but most of the time I try to keep a clear head about it, telling myself to stay positive but be prepared to have to try again.  

I was very nervous this morning doing my first injection, my dh stayed with me for support.  After initially taking about 10 minutes to the injection on the practice run with the nurse (wimp ha ha), it actually turned out ok, but this morning I was more worried about doing something wrong (not sure what) than the fear of the injection.  Anyway that was at 7.30 this morning, now nearly 6 hours later i'm sitting here feeling quite proud and with the realization that it has actually started now.  

I would really love to hear how other people are getting on.  Also if anyone has started getting any symptoms from the buserelin, how long did they take to kick in.  Feeling a bit worried about this as I have a very stressful job (working with children with severe learning difficulties) and really hope I will be able to cope.

Anyway I look forward to hearing from other people, and I truly wish everyone all the best in which ever journey you are on.

XXX


----------



## moonshine170676 (Sep 16, 2012)

Her Bex,

Welcome to the crazy train  

I'm on day 13 of down regulation with Buserlin. I'm a bit of an expert...this is my fourth cycle. 
I suffer some side effects during DR. I get 24 hour headaches,super tiredness (in bed by 8pm) bloatedness and severe moodiness! 

I normally started getting symptoms after a few days. Remember tho kit everyone gets symptoms. 

I also have a stressful job, I'm the manager of a service for adults with severe learning disabilities and autism. Trust me...it's a welcome escape lol. 

You will be fine Hun. 

Any questions fire away. Also you will find sooooooo much info on here...it's a god send. 

Xxx


----------



## 1978bex (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi Moonshine

Thank you so much for your reply, I didn't realize how much it would mean until I received it.

It sounds like you have been through a trying time with four cycles, you sound so brave and positive though, and I think that can count for a lot.  I truly wish you every success with this cycle and hope it  goes as smoothly as possible.

I'm sure i will have lots of questions to ask, the annoying thing is I usually think of them when I at work and haven't got a pen (you wouldn't believe how hard it can be to come by a pen in a school ha ha). Either way I will be in touch soon. Keep me posted with how you get on.  Thanks again for your reply.

Speak soon.
xxx


----------



## moonshine170676 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey Bex, 

It's like a little family here. Honestly you can message me anytime if your ever worried about anything or think up a question. Nothing is a silly question either.

Xxxx

Xxx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Bex, Sounds like you are doing well. It cannot be easy. I start my injections in April, Gonal f and cetrocide. 
Is this your first round of ivf? x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello 1978bex, welcome to FF. 

I'm a bit of a veteran now (4xfresh IVF and 2xFET all over 8 years ago) but I remember those heady exciting scary days starting treatment so well.  
Your story is a little bit similar to mine; my DH also had grown up children that denied us funding, although the fertility issues in my case were all mine. It's very frustrating and I understand why there has to be criteria, but still so unfair when you're presented with being told you a don't qualify for help because you're already a parent when, blatantly, you're not.  

If you have not yet found the Cycle Buddies area, I would suggest you pop along over there where you can join other ladies also undergoing treatment at the same time as you. It's normally a mix of first timers and old pros (so to speak) so I am sure there will be lots of advice and support from others there: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0 I'll let you work out which group is best to join as you will know your cycle plan best. 

And,  yes you should rightly be proud of yourself for doing that first jab! You're on your way to making a baby; it may be a short and easy journey from here, or it may be longer and slightly more convoluted with some heartache along the way... but you have FF now and will find the peer support from your new friends will sustain you when you need a shoulder to lean on.

(P.S. Although my journey was far from easy, the end result was absolutely worth every heartbreak along the way  ).

Loads of luck on your journey. Here's hoping we see you on the parenting section soon.   

Caz


----------



## 1978bex (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey guys

Wow! So much support already, thank you all so much.

Yes Perla, this is our first round.  It's been a bit more expensive than we hoped as we had to go for ICSI, but at the mo I'm just thinking we will keep on trying until it works for us....not sure where we're getting the money from mind you, will have to invest in a money tree ha ha.  How about you, is this your first round?

Caz, I'm so pleased you had a happy outcome after all your trying, its inspiring and encouraging to hear stories like this.  I will check out the cycle buddies section, there's quite a lot to navigate your way around on here, but I think I might have seen that bit in passing.

To all of you, good luck with your treatment, and your journeys, I wish you all a positive outcome, and either way, happiness for the future.  Thank you all, Moonshine, Perla and Caz for your encouragement and support.

Hope to hear from you all soon


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Bex, Ah a money tree would be fab wouldnt it. Yes this will be our first round. Have 2 weeks now before it all starts. 
Where are you having your treatment? x


----------



## 1978bex (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi Perla

We're with Kings ACU.  The nurses have so far been amazing, our consultant has been great with face to face meetings, not so good with things like returning calls etc, had to do a bit of chasing up.  Then again maybe I'm being a bit unreasonable as I just want things to move forward.  What about you, where are you having treatment?

I started DR yesterday so need to book my scan on Monday, really hoping it's not too long a wait......are you seeing a pattern yet, I've never been so impatient about anything ha ha.

Anyway, speak soon


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Bex,
I have also been quite impatient! It's hard not to be once the ball is rolling!!
We are having our treatment at Bourn hall in Colchester. 
At the moment I am on my second month of the contraceptive pill. I have my scan and blood test booked for the 11th April and then start injections on the 14th. 
Are you taking any time off of work? 
X


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi Bex, I started down regging in January and wimped out of injecting myself altogether! My DH did the injections as he's used to doing them (well with animals!!) and I only had 1 bad headache, a few days with brain fog and possibly a bit emotional, but probably no more than normal!   We had ICSI too and FX all has gone well. Our nurses were lovely too. The waiting between milestones & different parts of the treatment (and now pregnancy) has been the most difficult, you need lots of patience, determination, distractions sometimes and support - so you're at the right place here  

Wishing you lots of luck!  

Cherish x


----------



## 1978bex (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey, back again, can't seem to keep away!

Hi Cherish, glad things seem to be going well for you, from what I've seen on here lots of people have problems with the injections.  Am I right in thinking you're in the last stage of the cycle i.e. already had ET? if so when are you testing? What ever stage you're at, good luck with everything, and I hope to hear some good news from you soon.

Perla - No, I'm not taking any time off, while my job is stressful, I think I would go stir crazy without the distraction of work.  My employer knows about the treatment though and has been really supportive, she's told me that any time I need will be fine.  Are you taking any time off? What work do you do?
Exciting to have your scan booked, I'm calling the clinic tomorrow to book mine.  I think it sounds like I might be on a different pathway to you - I just had 1 month of pill, started my DR buserelin injections on the last day of the pill (yesterday as you know), and as I said I need to call tomorrow for scan apt which will probably be in 2-3 weeks.

Looking forward to booking scan appointment tomorrow, I know it's nothing exciting, but it kinda feels like I'm reaching another stage......there it is again, that bloody impatience lol.

Looking forward to hearing from you soon


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Bex, 
Nice to hear from you. Yes I think it is because the clinic were very busy so I was meant to only have the pill for a month but ended up being two months. Then have a few days rest then scan and start injections then... I have gonal f and cetrocide ( something like that)
I am a hairdresser, I am taking some time off as I do not really get a break and also because of the chemicals etc. Also it is hard to take time off short notice. I am taking 10 days off from egg collection day.
How about you, what do you do? x


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm at the stage of waiting for early scans, as I got a positive result earlier this month   Hope that gives you encouragement   Thanks good luck to you as well xx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Cherish that is great news and hopeful to hear xxx


----------



## 1978bex (Mar 4, 2014)

Wow, Cherish that's amazing! congratulations!  It's so nice to hear positive news on here, and like you say, encouraging.  When did you do your test? You must be beside yourself with excitement.

Perla - sounds like a good idea then that you're taking the time off, and I'd imagine you be on your feet quite a lot as well so wouldn't really be able to rest if you needed to.  I work as a higher level teaching assisting in a secondary school for students with severe learning difficulties. I absolutely love it, but it's challenging to say the least.  I'm also studying at the moment towards a psychology degree, what possessed me to start studying during all this I'll never know ha ha.  I started last October with the Open University, luckily I really enjoy it so it's not too much of a chore, but then I'm only at level 1 at the mo, so it can only get harder.....oh yay!

Day 3 of my injections today, and a call to the clinic to book my scan whoop whoop.  Hopefully there won't be too long a wait.

Have a good day girls, speak soon.
xxx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Bex, bet that's a hard but very rewarding job! 
Yes standing up all day and tbh I get asked the baby question do much at work that think I am best just not being there incase I either cry or get angry! 
Hope your scan goes well xx


----------



## 1978bex (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey guys

Made the appointment for my scan today, got it booked for 2 weeks time, Monday 7th April......good timing as I'll be on the Easter holidays.

*Perla *- I know what you mean, people always seem to think it's ok to ask the baby question, I know they mean well but it really doesn't help things, bloody annoying in fact. 

*Moonshine *- you must be due to have your scan anytime now, or have you already had it? If so how did it go?

Anyway off for my din-dins, so take care, and speak soon.
xxx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Bex, yes bloody annoying yes I get asked so much! People are sayinging things like... How long have you been married now, how old are you now? 
Feel like telling them where to go!
X


----------



## 1978bex (Mar 4, 2014)

Morning!

I'll be 36 on the 19th April! Agghhh! Don't feel like it though, still feel about 21 lol.  Been with DH since I was 16 (nearly 20 years) and married for 12 years......Ok now I feel old ha ha.  What about you?  Bet you can't wait to finish work for your break now.

Anyway have a good day guys, I'm off to do some morning study and then take my 7am injection.

xxx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Bex, 
Wow you have been together ages! That's lovely! We have been together 9 years and married 2 1/2 we started trying before we got married. 
I am looking forward to a break although not sure what to tell people why I am having time off!? Everyone so nosey xx


----------



## 1978bex (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey,

Just tell them your taking the time to get some bits done, or whatever will prompt the least questions,  keep it simple........if you have to tell them anything at all, like you say people are too damn nosy and should mind their own!!  .  

This time is all about you, you shouldn't be worrying about other people, if they don't like what ever reason you decide to give them, well tough!  they think they have the right to know everything that goes on in your life, like somehow it effects them.....anyway down off my high horse now lol.  

Seriously though, look after yourself, and forget about other people, because even before you start treatment and get side effects (not everyone gets them too bad, I've been ok so far, although early days), this is a stressful time and you need to make it as smooth and comfortable as you can. 

Anyway, hope everyone is ok and looking forward to the next stage of the journey.

Take care and speak soon.
xxx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello, thank you for your lovely and supportive message!
I am just telling people I have to have a small op! It's hard in my job to move clients and not give a reason as it's hard to get them booked in again! 
A lady at work had ivf so had a chat with her today! 
I hope I do not get too bad side effects from the drugs as will be at work then! 
How is everything going with you?
Xx


----------



## 1978bex (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey hey!

Well sounds like you have it all under controll, thats good, just stay positive about it.

All good with me I think, started to worry a bit that I might be doing something wrong with my injections, but just being silly.  Hope not tmi but think AF is coming, apparently from another thread I'm on this is good news, but not really sure why as my clinic said she might not come at all because of the buserelin.  But heyho, I just need to go with it.

Anyway sending positive vibes to all, take care and speak soon.
xxx


----------



## 1978bex (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi all,

Just wondering how everyone is getting on?  I ended up having a really low day yesterday.  Had no side effects, and everything going well till then.  Still not sure if it was the buserelin, or just that I have been over thinking things.  All good today though, so fingers crossed it will stay that way.

Anyway, just a quickie to check in.

Hope to hear from you soon.

Take care and think positive thoughts

 XXX


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Bex sorry to hear that! Glad you're better now x


----------

